# Znojmo - Czech Republic



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.

*Some pictures from my recent visit to the town of Znojmo, Czech Republic in October 2009. My friend in Vienna told me that Znojmo is a favourite shopping destination for the people from Vienne & surrounding areas because most shops, especially at Freeport factory outlet close late at 10.00pm daily & open on weekends.*

******************************** 

*Znojmo* _(Czech pronunciation: [ˈznojmo]; German: *Znaim*) is a city in the South Moravian Region of the Czech Republic, near the border with Lower Austria.

The city is situated on a rock outcropping on the steep left bank of the Dyje River, and retains a number of examples of its medieval architecture. The Gothic Church of St. Nicholas and the Late Gothic Town Hall tower are the most recognizable landmarks. St Nicolas` Church was built in 1348 by Emperor Charles IV, and the town hall, with its 75 m (250 ft) tower, dates from around 1446. Overlooking the Dyje River valley, on the edge of the medieval city, there is Znojmo Castle, dating back to 11th century, founded by Přemyslid dukes._

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Znojmo


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.
*…more on the town of Znojmo
*


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.
*….Bata Shoes Company, founded by Tomas Bat’a is the pride of Czech Republic for its success story expanding worldwide & initiating excellent business principles. In most of the Asian countries, Bata has a very strong presence in manufacturing & distributing shoes for the masses at affordable prices. 

As a Malaysian, I have a strong personal connection with Bata brand, because when I was a kid, I grew up with Bata products - went to school with Bata shoes, playing sports with Bata sneakers, hanged out at the cities with Bata casual shoes & at home I have Bata sandals & flips-flops……
*



*…a Bata outlet at Znojmo…*










*…Bata stands proudly at Znojmo*










*…picture courtesy of Wikipedia*


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
*...Freeport Outlet at Znojmo….shop till you drop…!!!
*
http://www.freeport-outlet.eu/


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

I'd be interested to know if the Bata Store was built in the 1930's. A very progressive company back then. Great photos.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

geoff189d said:


> I'd be interested to know if the Bata Store was built in the 1930's. A very progressive company back then. Great photos.


This might clear the air, or perhaps any of our Czech friends here can provide additional infos..?


http://www.batova-vila.cz/EN/Thomas-Bata-Foundation-History.html

http://www.bata.com/us/about_us/heritage/bata_heritage.php

http://www.batashoemuseum.ca/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From those photos Znojmo looks a very nice, pleasant town


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Intersting town!


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.


*....Bohemia Crystal, another pride of Czech Republic...picture taken from one crystal outlet at Freeport, Znojmo.*


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
*.....I saw this restaurant in old town Znojmo with a special dining room for ladies, complete with sign (similar to WC) at the entrance (see red arrow in the photo below)...

is this a normal practice in Czech Republic...?? any particular reason for that ...??*


.
.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> From those photos Znojmo looks a very nice, pleasant town



Agreed with you, it was indeed a pleasant town, I could personally feel it when I was there…..


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
...way to Znojmo


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

Znojmo main street


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.
...a crystal outlet near Znojmo, I was told by my friend that this one is the favourite for the "crystal crazy" Malaysian tourists ...


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

Sensibly taken pictures, durio kay:.

Did you enter Znojmo catacombs too?

Btw. I would call a place populated by 35 k rather a town instead of a city .


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

^^^^

Thanks Ov79....unfortunately I missed the trip to the Catacombs due to time constraint....nevertheless I really enjoyed my visit to Znojmo, very pleasant atmosphere over there...I didnt make it to Brno too...


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.

random pix of modern Znojmo


----------

